# A. Latifasciata Female Question



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Recently, I picked up a group of 6 A. Latifasciata. Looks like 1m/5f, about 2". Anyway, I noticed today that one of the suspected females has a huge belly. Almost like the rest of her shape went right to that spot. I've never noticed this with mbuna and this is my first foray into Vics. Is she is full of eggs and getting ready to spawn or should I be concerned that something else is wrong? She seems to be eating and acting normal. Thanks


----------



## shaguars7 (Apr 12, 2009)

I know from my exp with my ruby greens that the super fat belly does turn into a super fat mouthfull... the other day it was just like always...super fat belly=super fat mouth... I would not worry unless a few more days go by and she is not holding.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks Shaguars. No holding yet, but she also doesn't seem quite as out of proportion anymore. I got basically the same answer from the person on another forum who had auctioned them. That is, if she's eating and acting OK, don't worry.


----------

